# The Woody's



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

To explain the Woody II (who was born yesterday) story. I (Julia) have to justify each dog we keep, it has to have a place and a purpose in our set-up. However last year Mia (Stephen's not allowed to have favourites, but if he did........she's so the one) had 9 beautiful puppies with one very, very small one.....and Stephen gradually fell in love with him. We already had Buzz so Woody was the fitting choice of name. Buzz and Woody were best of friends but Woody was the brains and Buzz just very enthusiastic and carried out Woody's suggestion without question. "Buzz, lets go and jump on Uncle Festers head." he looked to say, and Buzz would almost reply "Yeah, OK Woody da dum."
We spent weeks last summer being amused by this comical pair of puppies. As you will see from the pics Uncle Fester and Woody I looked very similar so we had no need to show another chocolate dog to visitors. It was with a heavy heart that Stephen decided to let Woody (I) leave for a new home when he was about 4 months old. :hurt: Time helped to heal until we got pictures back of a very beautiful grown up Woody (I) at Christmas '10 and then at about a year old after his first clip. That did it, we had to have ....return of the Woody! 

We have two of Ziggy's children to show visitors adult cockapoo's and had decided to also now to keep one of Uncle Festers's puppies as an example of his progeny. Well, yesterday Suzie had Fester's litter of pups and Woody II appeared and in a flash Stephen pick him up and said "MINE!"

Here are the pictures to tell the story.  Julia xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Here are the pictures to tell the story.


I can see from Stephen's face as he cradle's Woody he has fallen in love...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

What a lovely story! And the pictures are all brilliant. Stephen looks to have completely fallen for little Woody, and quite rightly so! I love his colouring, hope there's a few more who are similar! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am welling up here .. keep Woody 2 for sure ... you have too! 

You have to for so many reasons, to show Uncle Festers puppy to customer and to mend Stephen's broken heart ...


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

ooohhh choctastic! I have always liked the photos of Woody 1,stunning cockapoo,and when we came to see you both,i must say i fell in love with Mia too,i cant wait to see what her litter of pups looks like


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

AAah !!
Woody II and Stephen - if he can have one then so can you Julia !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> AAah !!
> Woody II and Stephen - if he can have one then so can you Julia !


oh I like your thinking Frances ... you are my kind of gal ...

I have mention to my hubby I want another one.... he is now at the stage where is says "ok what colour next?"

So chocolate or cream it is .... I am naughty but very very nice xxxx

Yes Julia ...Woody 2 for Stephen and one must have your name on it ... anyway wouldn't it be good for customers to see 2 of Uncle festers pups .. trying the help you out here justifying keeping another one...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you say Fester had a 'greying gene'? What does that mean?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Did you say Fester had a 'greying gene'? What does that mean?


Some poodles have a gene that changes the original solid puppy colour so the dog progressively gets more and more silvery grey hairs mixed within the coat.

Julia xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Some poodles have a gene that changes the original solid puppy colour so the dog progressively gets more and more silvery grey hairs mixed within the coat


Kind of like whats happening to me then  Do we get a reveal tonight or can I have an early night????


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Kind of like whats happening to me then  Do we get a reveal tonight or can I have an early night????


Giggling here .. Mandy lots of hair dye works for me ... as for an early night well JD's have brought the reveal forward.. yes Pushy JoJo was on the case .. can't take the laptop to bed .. hubby thinks I am a little strange at the best of times .. 

So see you online at 9pm ... for the JD reveal .. think it maybe a double wammy of two litters ...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Giggling here .. Mandy lots of hair dye works for me ... as for an early night well JD's have brought the reveal forward.. yes Pushy JoJo was on the case .. can't take the laptop to bed .. hubby thinks I am a little strange at the best of times ..
> 
> So see you online at 9pm ... for the JD reveal .. think it maybe a double wammy of two litters ...


I'll be there!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Awwwwww, wot a lovely story, stephen got his little chocolate in the end - this is why i'm adicted to this site ............ facebook pahh!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh dear ... Stephen may have to give up Woody 2 ..... as my daughter has just peeked over my shoulder and started saying " ahhh its so cute .. ahhhh ahhh ahhh"

I think she needed a choccy puppy too.... I will tell her to beg her Daddy...that always works .....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Oh dear ... Stephen may have to give up Woody 2 ..... as my daughter has just peeked over my shoulder and started saying " ahhh its so cute .. ahhhh ahhh ahhh"
> 
> I think she needed a choccy puppy too.... I will tell her to beg her Daddy...that always works .....


JoJo you are shameless. Not only are you plotting to take Woody 2 away from Stephen (not a chance there) but you are unleashing child pester power on your poor hubby on a rainy Sunday afternoon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> JoJo you are shameless. Not only are you plotting to take Woody 2 away from Stephen (not a chance there) but you are unleashing child pester power on your poor hubby on a rainy Sunday afternoon


Hi Mandy... All is fair when it comes to getting another puppy.... The weather is terrible here (where are you South East .. are you close to me?) .. got to go on another pack walk ha ha ha well walking Oakley and hoping Eevee is more up for some sideways walking .. love her.

My daughter will get me another one .. trust me on this one .. she is a daddys girl and she does a great puppy eyes look .... it always works ... tbh he is turning as soft as me when it comes to cockapoos... he is rather into our evening walks now...

You are right don't think I could take Woody 2 off Stephen .. that look in Stephen's eye is of pure love ... but another one would be fine in our happy home ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely story .. have seen WoodyI on your site so can completely understand why you'd want to keep WoodyII... do you need an example of all coat colours


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Talking of coat colours ... please pretty please add your cockapoo coat colours to the new thread.. I am really interested to see if we can get all colours on the thread ...  ta all xxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi having fun with Woody he's always been sooooooo cute Woody look's gorgeous  in all thoe's pic's

Ella xx :hurt::trolls:eep:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wont feed them if you dont Ella :smile::twothumbs::smile::twothumbs:


----------

